# WinXP detects only 1GB of 3GB



## murtuzavohra (Nov 20, 2007)

I have Intel DG31PR Motherboard and had 1GB DDR2-667 SDRAM. This came with the system and was installed on one slot. I recently brought another module of 2GB RAM. Same company and type. The BIOS detects all 3GB RAM but Win XP still detects only 1GB of RAM. I tried all combinations like switching slots of RAM, placing only one ram at time. Surprisingly, Win XP detects only 1GB even when i place only 2GB RAM. How can XP detect only half the RAM. I check 2GB module on another machine and it works fine. I also have Nvidia GeForce 8500GT (512 onboard) RAM.

Searching through forum, i downloaded a software Evest home edition. This check the system and reports 1GB as physical memory but in SPD section, it detect DIMM1 and DIMM3 with total 3GB. I need to fix this problem soon as we need use this machine as server with Virtual Windows. I need that 3GB RAM to work ASAP.

I'll appreciate your quick response.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Windows XP can detect a maximum of 4GB of RAM. What i think is happening from your description is that it will only detect 1 GB of your physical RAM but it also includes your virtual memory. Follow these steps to check to see how your virtual memory is configured.

1. Start the Control Panel System applet (go to Start, Settings, Control Panel, and click System).
2. Select the Advanced tab.
3. Under the Performance section, click Settings.
4. Select the Advanced tab.
5. Under the Virtual Memory section, click Change.

Look in here to see how it is configured (it will tell you the size of your virtual memory). Let me know what happens.


----------



## murtuzavohra (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello,

In Virtual Memory window, the Paging File Size is show as follows:
Initial Size (MB) : 2048
Maximum Size (MB) : 4092

Should i change this setting and what should be the new optimal values. 

I am surprised though, if XP detects only 4GB in total. It should still detect 2GB of RAM and not 1GB adding 2GB from Virtual memory would make it 4GB then.

Thanks for your support.
Murtuza


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Try putting min. to 768 and max. to 2048. Then see if it changes the situation. If it doesn't then it's not a virtual memory problem and you need to change the settings back so don't forget what the original settings were!  And it would only detect 1GB of RAM if your using 3GB of virutual. 2GB is the min. it can use but it can use more if it needs it.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh you know i just thought of something, do you have a 32-bit OS or a 64-bit OS?


----------



## murtuzavohra (Nov 20, 2007)

The system properties shows Windows XP Profession Version 2002 with Service Pack 2. In Physical Memory section it shows 0.99GB RAM, Physical Address Extension.

Also, i changed the Virtual Memory to 1024MB and restarted computer. No difference, still the same.

Murtuza


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

do you have the latest updates such as sp2 installed?


----------



## murtuzavohra (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, SP2 is installed. I have not installed but it came with the WinXP that came with the machine. It shows SP2 in System Properties.


----------

